# Past threads/members- Good/Bad/Funny



## HappyHorses:) (20 April 2020)

Having been on HHO for about 10 years 😬there have been a few eyebrow raising threads in that time. 
A few that stuck with me are- 
Jazz, can’t remember if it was a horse or poster with a grey TB? What happened with the horse in the end? 

The dressage horse sold for an easier life then new owners put it up for sale for a whopping amount, anyone remember the details?

The horse onesies!! That was nuts.

Also the member who kept taking companions then selling them as riding horses. 

So anyone care to share their memories of HHO gone by? Good bad or funny!


----------



## Dusty 123 (20 April 2020)

I love reading some of the old threads I have only  been a member for like  2 weeks but I used to read old threads before I had a account it was really helpful when I bought my first horse.


----------



## DabDab (20 April 2020)

James and his grey PRE Armas was pretty epic


----------



## milliepops (20 April 2020)

Oh my word, so many. As well as the loons, HHO has been filled with good stuff too.  Carrot & Spud is one thing that springs to mind, but there are all sorts of others on a smaller scale.


----------



## Smitty (20 April 2020)

Hot to Trot's superb eventing reports.


----------



## kathantoinette (20 April 2020)

Oh so many. But yes, used to love Hot to Trot’s event reports.


----------



## kathantoinette (20 April 2020)

DabDab said:



			James and his grey PRE Armas was pretty epic
		
Click to expand...

Was that the guy buying his first horse? From the yard in Spain?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (20 April 2020)

Best one I can remember was Tessy Bear and the BOGOF foal. We were on tenterhooks for weeks waiting for the birth of Dolly.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (20 April 2020)

kathantoinette said:



			Was that the guy buying his first horse? From the yard in Spain?
		
Click to expand...

I think he already had it when he started posting. I think he lived in France at the time and kept it with a Shetland in his garden (not your average garden).


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (20 April 2020)

Adorable Alice and the project horse is what got me hooked on the forum. There was a  very long and funny thread offering training products at very competitive prices, carrot stick anyone?


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (20 April 2020)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I think he already had it when he started posting. I think he lived in France at the time and kept it with a Shetland in his garden (not your average garden).
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that a different one? I am pretty sure James hadn't bought yet...his girlfriend was the rider and he 'knew' the seller of this epic horse very well and apparently over a few bottles of something very nice the owner offered this fantastic horse to him for peanuts? Because he just liked James or some such!  - or perhaps it was the same one - sorry the eeejit day dreamers all blur into one when you are getting on a bit!


----------



## Cloball (20 April 2020)

Starzaan and morag wafting.


----------



## Smitty (20 April 2020)

My favourite thread ever was by PaddyMonty entitled 'A note to eventing lot about to evade BS'.   It is from June 2012 and I can't remember why, probably due to rainfall, but a lot of BE had been cancelled.   He was giving tongue in cheek advice to eventers who had taken up BS for the duration of the cancelled events.  Gamebird chipped in with what I thought were 2 hilarious posts and you could actually visualise the fictional chap she was describing 😁. 

It ALWAYS makes me chuckle.


----------



## ihatework (20 April 2020)

Mrs Jingle said:



			Wasn't that a different one? I am pretty sure James hadn't bought yet...his girlfriend was the rider and he 'knew' the seller of this epic horse very well and apparently over a few bottles of something very nice the owner offered this fantastic horse to him for peanuts? Because he just liked James or some such!  - or perhaps it was the same one - sorry the eeejit day dreamers all blur into one when you are getting on a bit! 

Click to expand...

The one you are thinking of is quite recent and was Lippizaner?

James was in France and had a pre called Armas. He is now in England. He came across as a complete twat, I remember one particular post where he was mocking a disabled person on the tube.


----------



## kathantoinette (20 April 2020)

Mrs Jingle said:



			Wasn't that a different one? I am pretty sure James hadn't bought yet...his girlfriend was the rider and he 'knew' the seller of this epic horse very well and apparently over a few bottles of something very nice the owner offered this fantastic horse to him for peanuts? Because he just liked James or some such!  - or perhaps it was the same one - sorry the eeejit day dreamers all blur into one when you are getting on a bit! 

Click to expand...

That’s the one i was thinking of!


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (20 April 2020)

ihatework said:



			The one you are thinking of is quite recent and was Lippizaner?

James was in France and had a pre called Armas. He is now in England. He came across as a complete twat, I remember one particular post where he was mocking a disabled person on the tube.
		
Click to expand...

yes!!! Thats right I remember now - Oh my goodness I have to say I recall there were a few rather toe curling coy and fluttery eyelash posts directed at him from some of the younger more impressionable members lol!  and yes he was a complete and utter twat I agree! 




kathantoinette said:



			That’s the one i was thinking of!
		
Click to expand...

 and he was also a complete and utter twat -


----------



## Pippity (20 April 2020)

I occasionally wonder what happened about the chap who wanted to learn to ride on a racehorse.


----------



## ycbm (20 April 2020)

Riley Boy, anyone?

.


----------



## Smitty (20 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			Riley Boy, anyone?

.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, and it was obviously bo******s from the word go.


----------



## ycbm (20 April 2020)

Smitty said:



			Oh yes, and it was obviously bo******s from the word go.
		
Click to expand...

Very appropriate since he owned a stallion 🤣


----------



## Starzaan (20 April 2020)

Cloball said:



			Starzaan and morag wafting.
		
Click to expand...

Aww thanks!

I am turning the whole saga into a book, I shall let you know when it’s finished! ❤️


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (20 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			Riley Boy, anyone?

.
		
Click to expand...

yes!!! - I could NOT remember his name - that was epic and really so transparent right form the start - but good fun anyway !


----------



## ycbm (20 April 2020)

Live Love laugh.  Took us an age to work out she and the Vet were the same person and a troll.

.


----------



## ester (20 April 2020)

The dude who was keeping his new horse in the garage  Name escapes me ATM

and carrot and spud always. I do miss not having hovis here too.

ETA Jordan?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (20 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			Live Love laugh.  Took us an age to work out she and the Vet were the same person and a troll.

.
		
Click to expand...

Well for some it did 😝😂 I must admit watching this one thinking it didn’t feel right.


----------



## shortstuff99 (20 April 2020)

One of my favourites was where a prolific poster who had some lovely horses in the Netherlands was outed as copying them from a blogger and pretending it was her. The actual owner of the horses was the one to out her too! Sure her username had blue in it?


----------



## DabDab (20 April 2020)

Oh yes, hovis. That was always one of the highlights of the week


----------



## Sussexbythesea (20 April 2020)

Mithras and the fish and chip eating.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (20 April 2020)

Why don't we have Hovis anymore..??? 🤔🤔


----------



## Lexi_ (20 April 2020)

On a more recent foal watch note, I loved Mary and Flower!


----------



## TPO (20 April 2020)

ester said:



			The dude who was keeping his new horse in the garage  Name escapes me ATM

ETA Jordan?
		
Click to expand...

Yea I remember that. I'm sure someone from here went to visit and his set up was actually ok.

I miss the pictures and tales from JadeWisc (why did she disappear?) and SpringFeather/Tia.


----------



## w1bbler (20 April 2020)

Cant remember how the thread started, but something about merkins had us all laughing...


----------



## TPO (20 April 2020)

Remember the emm bath tap thread?? 😲😳🤯😂


----------



## Chinchilla (20 April 2020)

Not been on here long but JJS' foal 😃😍 !!!!


----------



## Mahoganybay (20 April 2020)

I remember Jordan with his horse in his garage, pictures and everything.

Also, the time Ned went missing 😥


----------



## ITPersonnage (20 April 2020)

Gotto add Bog 'n' Bear


----------



## CavaloBranco (20 April 2020)

Dare I mention Parelli? Popcorn, anyone?


----------



## ester (20 April 2020)

re. hovis, H+H stole him  

and yup lots of people didn't believe Jordan so someone did go and see him/to make sure everything was ok.


----------



## ester (20 April 2020)

Oh the russian person with a fancy grey horse that used to post (maybe multiple horses)?


----------



## milliepops (20 April 2020)

Which one was Horsk? I cant remember who was the fantasist and who was genuine 😂


----------



## criso (20 April 2020)

TPO said:



			Yea I remember that. I'm sure someone from here went to visit and his set up was actually ok.

I miss the pictures and tales from JadeWisc (why did she disappear?) and SpringFeather/Tia.
		
Click to expand...

He moved from here to New Rider which was a bit more fluffy and didn't give him such a hard time.   Then one  day he apparently found the horse dead and stopped posting.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (20 April 2020)

Adorable Alice's next project horse was the reason I joined HHO . Had me laughing out loud and Ted remains my favourite forum beasty.😍


----------



## EventingMum (20 April 2020)

There was also another guy - Bolton Rider possibly?  Also, the girl that claimed to have triplets and numerous other ridiculous posts.


----------



## Evie91 (20 April 2020)

Good - Dolly the foal and a another poster who used to post about a beautiful Arabian stallion, later sadly died.
Bad- well sad really- a poster whose dog went missing on a walk, fluffy white terrier I think and never returned. Has always stuck with me as particularly sad.
Ugly- well known poster who then made up a rich irish vet boyfriend with his own farm- very detailed post, which was proven to be fabricated. Always wondered about that persons state of mind.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 April 2020)

I miss Enfy's fab photos,  her descriptions of the hard winters etc.


----------



## The Jokers Girl (20 April 2020)

JJS with flower was my highlight because my horse was a bogof to the owner I bought her from and JJS is local to me so I became hooked.


----------



## Evie91 (20 April 2020)

The Jokers Girl said:



			JJS with flower was my highlight because my horse was a bogof to the owner I bought her from and JJS is local to me so I became hooked.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that’s right - I didn’t mean Dolly the foal I meant Flower (Mayflower)!


----------



## milliepops (20 April 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I miss Enfy's fab photos,  her descriptions of the hard winters etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and videos of riding, didnt she have paso finos?


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 April 2020)

Ted is honoured to be remembered. He didn’t have a carrot stick but he did have Trudy Trollop.

He is 9 in June, where did that time go !


----------



## LeneHorse (20 April 2020)

Papafrite's roll up, roll up horsey advice thread was hilarious. Does anyone else remember it? She was also such a talented artist, wonder where she went?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 April 2020)

milliepops said:



			Yeah and videos of riding, didnt she have paso finos?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think so, somewhere in the USA


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (20 April 2020)

LeneHorse said:



			Papafrite's roll up, roll up horsey advice thread was hilarious. Does anyone else remember it? She was also such a talented artist, wonder where she went?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one I was thinking of  it was hilarious.


----------



## JennBags (20 April 2020)

Enfys is in Canada I believe.  Papafrita is active on FB (she lives in Argentina).
I used to enjoy Twiglets food posts in the old soap box, then she got her lovely horse who got mouth cancer, haven't seen her posting for a long time.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 April 2020)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Yes, that's the one I was thinking of  it was hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

My favourite as well


----------



## Leo Walker (20 April 2020)

.


----------



## ycbm (20 April 2020)

Shilasdair's who wants to own a cob thread breaks the record for number of posts, doesn't it?

It just keeps giving, too. 

.


----------



## Leo Walker (20 April 2020)

EventingMum said:



			There was also another guy - Bolton Rider possibly?  Also, the girl that claimed to have triplets and numerous other ridiculous posts.
		
Click to expand...

Thats Dunroamin. Shes back AGAIN! I think shes on user name number 12 now. Shes got to be the most persistent troll of all time.


----------



## ester (20 April 2020)

Ah I think horsk was the genuine russian? one I am thinking about.

The faker was a different name I think. I don't know what happened to all their posts/whether thye still exist.


----------



## milliepops (20 April 2020)

ester said:



			Ah I think horsk was the genuine russian? one I am thinking about.

The faker was a different name I think. I don't know what happened to all their posts/whether thye still exist.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right. Some of the threads got deleted I think as other people's photos were getting ripped off. Wasn't there a Dutch one?


----------



## ester (20 April 2020)

that was the dutch one I think, with the fjord, and a chestnut warmblood?
Previous posts suggest something blue but it was all deleted. 

Enfys had a paso shortly before she stopped posting, 
she also had a mini with a punk hair style and the dunalino stallion iirc.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (20 April 2020)

It still happens that I want to spell France as Franch, after all the posts by those crazy horse rescuers who wanted to save every horse going to slaughter in Franch, regardless if they had a suitable owner for the horse in UK, or not. 

Am I allowed to mention the Penis beaker thread here in the Tack Room? 
If anyone wants to relive this classic thread from 2013 https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/mumsnet-classics.636554/#post-12089140


----------



## milliepops (20 April 2020)

I think enough time may have passed now to mention Franch without summoning the wrath of FAT 🤞


----------



## ester (20 April 2020)

Horsk was the horse 

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/members/russiangirl.56254/#recent-content


----------



## FinnishLapphund (20 April 2020)

milliepops said:



			I think enough time may have passed now to mention Franch without summoning the wrath of FAT 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I had almost forgot, the person who kept calling it Franch complained so much to Admin about how horrible/negative we were about them, that eventually we weren't able to say Franch without Admin/FAT turning up.


----------



## Evie91 (20 April 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			It still happens that I want to spell France as Franch, after all the posts by those crazy horse rescuers who wanted to save every horse going to slaughter in Franch, regardless if they had a suitable owner for the horse in UK, or not.

Am I allowed to mention the Penis beaker thread here in the Tack Room?
If anyone wants to relive this classic thread from 2013 https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/mumsnet-classics.636554/#post-12089140

Click to expand...

Omg - loved that thread about the penis beaker!!!


----------



## shortstuff99 (20 April 2020)

I've done some digging and I think this was the one who stole the pics/blogs https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...at-pics-for-cr-people-billy-the-beach.467422/


----------



## Kat (20 April 2020)

Was it Duroamin who faked her own near death?


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

yup, moped, hospital, flowers sent etc


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			I've done some digging and I think this was the one who stole the pics/blogs https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...at-pics-for-cr-people-billy-the-beach.467422/

Click to expand...

yes, well done!


----------



## IngramsRoughDiamond (21 April 2020)

I was a lurker many years ago and remember the horse kept in the garage too.


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/my-new-horse-is-acting-crazy.270678/

jordanross
daphi the horse
brighteyes visited


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2020)

Kat said:



			Was it Duroamin who faked her own near death?
		
Click to expand...

Someone what...??!!??!!😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## rara007 (21 April 2020)

She’s still here under a different name isn’t she..?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 April 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Someone what...??!!??!!😱😱😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

It was quite a spectacle, as I recall, she posted under a new username, claiming to be a friend, about the accident, death, etc, and it all turned out to be her.
Or as Ester described it:


ester said:



			yup, moped, hospital, flowers sent etc
		
Click to expand...

I think it was her who also used to have extra usernames claiming to be friends of hers, who posted to support, and verify her stories. But people got suspicious when they all expressed themselves the same way, were usually new members, and not once were any of the well-known, had met several other HHO:ers in real life-members, able to confirm that they had actually seen anyone matching her/her horse (horses?) at places she claimed to have been.

I think she also posted about trying to rescue a puppy with distemper, had a horse who eventually died of ragwort poisoning...
At least that is how I remember it. But it was many years ago, I think she turned out to be quite young, and I haven't heard that she still does such things, so hopefully her attention seeking days are behind her.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 April 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			But it was many years ago, I think she turned out to be quite young, and I haven't heard that she still does such things, so hopefully her attention seeking days are behind her.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not. Its not as bad now. Shes on user name 12 that I know of. She joins, posts a fair bit and all seems well, then she will kick off, turn on people and disappear. A week or so later shes back with a new user name and the whole thing repeats again. Shes obviously got some issues and I don't think being on here helps her in the slightest.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 April 2020)

rara007 said:



			She’s still here under a different name isn’t she..?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, this one has been quite quiet and pleasant, so far.


----------



## Shilasdair (21 April 2020)

JadeWisc and PapaFrita are alive and well, elsewhere.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (21 April 2020)

ester said:



https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/my-new-horse-is-acting-crazy.270678/

jordanross
daphi the horse
brighteyes visited 

Click to expand...

I remember him now. I felt quite sorry for him when the horse died so suddenly I do think he was genuinely devastated - didn't he hire a posh car or something to drive him around to his favourite hacking places and scatter the ashes?


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (21 April 2020)

Wish I could remember the Duraomin saga....I think that must have been during one of my long absences from the forum. Given that I have been accused of being another user by a certain member on more than one occasion (oh and a troll but thats pretty normal on here  )  - how do you actually know that  Duroamin has been on here with so many different user names and that they still are on here? 

Just curious as I tend to take people at face value until it becomes blatantly obvious they are either taking the pee or are pretending to be someone they clearly are not?


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

Usually because she posts photos of her dogs or her horses, she isn't trying to hide the fact.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (21 April 2020)

ester said:



			Usually because she posts photos of her dogs or her horses, she isn't trying to hide the fact.
		
Click to expand...

wow! Now that does seem rather odd behaviour


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (21 April 2020)

who was the one who had a rather lovely young labrador with a relatively minor skin issue that she insisted on putting down rather than treat - I recall she had to find a different vet to do it as her own vet refused?


----------



## Starzaan (21 April 2020)

Mrs Jingle said:



			wow! Now that does seem rather odd behaviour 

Click to expand...

Yep. Total fruit loop that one.


----------



## Nicnac (21 April 2020)

No mention of tups so far.....


----------



## SpringArising (21 April 2020)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Jazz, can’t remember if it was a horse or poster with a grey TB? What happened with the horse in the end?
		
Click to expand...

I know who you're talking about as she and the girl who rode it are local to me. No idea what happened with that TB but I know the owner still has horses. From what I remember it was sold to a dealer but I could be wrong. 

What happened to Dollysmix (?). Her daughter had a really sweet little chestnut mare.


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

jazzeria
I think the horse went to another HHOers sister . 

SA do you mean redmone, pony called dolly?


----------



## milliepops (21 April 2020)

ester said:



			SA do you mean redmone, pony called dolly?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah she came back and did an update last year iirc.


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/daughter-and-dolly-and-harley-nearly-ten-years-on.780814/

just wasn't sure if barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## swilliam (21 April 2020)

Loved Ffion Winnie's posts about Titchy


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			Yup, this one has been quite quiet and pleasant, so far.
		
Click to expand...

Ohhhhhh now I need to know...!!!!!


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 April 2020)

One of the saddest for me was Hedwards ☹️ I think it was GG who took Mickey for her and kept him until he had to be PTS.

Loved Ffion Whinnies posts and wish she would come back and update us. Hot to Trot was also another brilliant read, it had me in stitches every time, didn’t she go abroad?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2020)

Moomin doesn't post anymore....she used to give me a shit load of grief but we kinda made friends in the end lol. I miss the banter 😁😁

Miss FfionWinnie on here too 

What happened to cryptrayes..??


----------



## Sheep (21 April 2020)

Oh, what happened with Hedwards was so sad, I have goosebumps even thinking about it. It was so lovely that her horse was loved and cared for until the end.

Cptrayes is alive and well and posts regularly, I wont out her but I think she is open and upfront about her new username! 

I used to love reading about Hot To Trot, I was actually reading some of her old blogs recently.

I also enjoyed following 2 sisters, one was called Alice, she evented, and her sister wrote up about her progress on here.

Alec Swan was a character and I also remember a very opinionated poster called rosiefronfelen(sp?), she died a few years ago and a family member joined to say what joy and fun she had had as a member of HHO.


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 April 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			Yup, this one has been quite quiet and pleasant, so far.
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t noticed Dunroamin’ posting since the Philip Scholfield coming out thread. Am I a username or two off the pace?


----------



## {97702} (21 April 2020)

SLH do keep up 😊😊 cptrayes has been YCBM for some time now!

And I am wondering if Ingram’s Rough Diamond is Dunroamin’s latest name, but that is pure speculation because I’m bored of updating this spreadsheet - I have no evidence whatsoever


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 April 2020)

Levrier said:



			SLH do keep up 😊😊 cptrayes has been YCBM for some time now!

And I am wondering if Ingram’s Rough Diamond is Dunroamin’s latest name, but that is pure speculation because I’m bored of updating this spreadsheet - I have no evidence whatsoever
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was Dunroamins latest too.


----------



## SpringArising (21 April 2020)

Yes, that's them! Thanks @ester @milliepops. I enjoyed seeing their photos. 

Rough Diamond is almost definitely Dun Roamin - she frequently posts on my local FB groups and that was a name someone suggested to her as her horse's show name.


----------



## BlackRider (21 April 2020)

I can't remember the posters name, but she had a elderly horse called Beauty and used to post lots of photos of her going on in hand walks, they were lovely.  I was really sad when she died.

It also inspired me to take my lovely Misty out for walks in hand too.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 April 2020)

BlackRider said:



			I can't remember the posters name, but she had a elderly horse called Beauty and used to post lots of photos of her going on in hand walks, they were lovely.  I was really sad when she died.

It also inspired me to take my lovely Misty out for walks in hand too.
		
Click to expand...

I remember that it was a lovely story. When my old boy can’t be ridden I’ll be taking him out for walks too.


----------



## Michen (21 April 2020)

ITPersonnage said:



			Gotto add Bog 'n' Bear
		
Click to expand...

Naw! They will be pleased!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 April 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			I thought that was Dunroamins latest too.
		
Click to expand...

I thought she was BMWKIPP unless I’m mixing her up with another person who keeps changing their name. Formerly Winifleur, formerly Feival formerly, Biff&buzz etc. Etc.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 April 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			Sadly not. Its not as bad now. Shes on user name 12 that I know of. She joins, posts a fair bit and all seems well, then she will kick off, turn on people and disappear. A week or so later shes back with a new user name and the whole thing repeats again. Shes obviously got some issues and I don't think being on here helps her in the slightest.
		
Click to expand...

I've probably managed to miss those threads/posts. 
When I wrote my reply, I only remembered that some years after the whole Dead but still alive debacle, I read a post were she claimed that she was older and wiser now. And I was hoping that was true.


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 April 2020)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I thought she was BMWKIPP unless I’m mixing her up with another person who keeps changing their name. Formerly Winifleur, formerly Feival formerly, Biff&buzz etc. Etc.
		
Click to expand...

SpringArising thinks she is Ingrams Rough Diamond as well but maybe she is posting under several identities again. Most of the time I can’t keep up but the that one stuck for some reason.


----------



## Annagain (21 April 2020)

Wasn't there one about brain surgery that turned out not to be true as well - she lived abroad somewhere? One of the Scandinavian countries?


----------



## milliepops (21 April 2020)

annagain said:



			Wasn't there one about brain surgery that turned out not to be true as well - she lived abroad somewhere? One of the Scandinavian countries?
		
Click to expand...

Margot.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 April 2020)

Sorry if going off on a different tangent, but there seemed to be an awful LOT of "weighty" threads, i.e. "Am I too big for my horse" sort-of-thing.

There is one which stands out in my memory as being particularly combative; everyone and his dog seemed to be outraged over it, I can't quite remember the gory details of it but it seemed to go on and on for ever. Perhaps someone will remember the details.

Another recurring thread seems to be the "I've gotta get my horse away from a hell-hole yard" scenario. Again, there was one that sticks in my mind: the OP was sh!tting themselves witless as the Demon YO had apparently threatened to lock-down the yard......... ?? And the OP was gonna go and do an early morning "rescue"?? Anyone remember that one?? 

Then - a good few years ago now, gosh! There was my one about my horse being hogged without my consent whilst he was on working livery. I achieved notoriety in that my name (and the situation) appeared in the pages of H&H (paper version). By gad that DID stir up a hornets nest at the yard.......... JFC!!


----------



## Lexi_ (21 April 2020)

There was a really sad one in Club House a few years ago about someone who was either pregnant or had a newborn and her husband just fecked off unexpectedly. I wonder how she got on?


----------



## DabDab (21 April 2020)

There was a poster username pigeon who's posts I used to really enjoy, they were always accompanied by beautiful pictures too. She had a gorgeous thoroughbred and also used to post pictures of her sister's buckskin ID.


----------



## DabDab (21 April 2020)

Lexi_ said:



			There was a really sad one in Club House a few years ago about someone who was either pregnant or had a newborn and her husband just fecked off unexpectedly. I wonder how she got on?
		
Click to expand...

She came back and did an update, maybe last year. Has a lovely new life, it was a wonderful update to read.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 April 2020)

Lexi_ said:



			There was a really sad one in Club House a few years ago about someone who was either pregnant or had a newborn and her husband just fecked off unexpectedly. I wonder how she got on?
		
Click to expand...

I remember that, the husband didnt seem to think him leaving her pregnant and with a young son was a problem and couldn't understand why the poster didn't want the new girlfriend to go up and do her horses for her!


----------



## Lexi_ (21 April 2020)

DabDab said:



			She came back and did an update, maybe last year. Has a lovely new life, it was a wonderful update to read.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I must have missed/forgotten about that! How lovely 😄


----------



## ecb89 (21 April 2020)

Some of these posts are making me realise how long I’ve been on here 🤣


----------



## SpringArising (21 April 2020)

DabDab said:



			There was a poster username pigeon who's posts I used to really enjoy, they were always accompanied by beautiful pictures too. She had a gorgeous thoroughbred and also used to post pictures of her sister's buckskin ID.
		
Click to expand...

Was it @FestiveFuzz? I remember that user too and for some reason FF immediately sprang to mind!



MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Sorry if going off on a different tangent, but there seemed to be an awful LOT of "weighty" threads, i.e. "Am I too big for my horse" sort-of-thing.

There is one which stands out in my memory as being particularly combative; everyone and his dog seemed to be outraged over it, I can't quite remember the gory details of it but it seemed to go on and on for ever. Perhaps someone will remember the details.
		
Click to expand...

I remember that if I'm thinking of the same one. Was it a lady from the US with a fine, black horse?


----------



## Sheep (21 April 2020)

Don't think FF and Pigeon were the same but could be wrong!

I also remember a girl who had a coloured mare called Missy, she also had a couple of other horses I think. Can't remember her name!


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 April 2020)

3Beasties?


----------



## Sheep (21 April 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			3Beasties?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's it!


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

yes it was GG who had Hedward's I'm sure. 

3 beasties little chestnut millie 

I always wonder what monty&zoom is up to now, she didn't post much after she went to vet school.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 April 2020)

Remember the nutter who ranted about ragwort? Not from these shores but was telling everyone what to (not) do about it?


----------



## milliepops (21 April 2020)

ester said:



			yes it was GG who had Hedward's I'm sure.

3 beasties little chestnut millie 

I always wonder what monty&zoom is up to now, she didn't post much after she went to vet school.
		
Click to expand...

Aww yeah I thought of Monty and Zoom the other day, was it zoomy that had one eye?


----------



## SpringArising (21 April 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			3Beasties?
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, you're right!


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

yup zoom with one eye 
TFF dutch.


----------



## chaps89 (21 April 2020)

milliepops said:



			Aww yeah I thought of Monty and Zoom the other day, was it zoomy that had one eye?
		
Click to expand...

Both horse and owner had babies in recent years and she is a qualified vet now  Not sure how the horses are now, we're just FB friends nowadays


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 April 2020)

TPO said:



			Yea I remember that. I'm sure someone from here went to visit and his set up was actually ok.

I miss the pictures and tales from JadeWisc (why did she disappear?) and SpringFeather/Tia.
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow, I remember SpringFeather/Tia, I really enjoyed her posts.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 April 2020)

Kat said:



			Was it Duroamin who faked her own near death?
		
Click to expand...

I remember that, it was really awful when it came out what had gone on or rather had not gone on.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 April 2020)

Mrs Jingle said:



			who was the one who had a rather lovely young labrador with a relatively minor skin issue that she insisted on putting down rather than treat - I recall she had to find a different vet to do it as her own vet refused?
		
Click to expand...

What ¬!!!! ?
OMG I am glad I missed that thread.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 April 2020)

Levrier said:



			SLH do keep up 😊😊 cptrayes has been YCBM for some time now!

And I am wondering if Ingram’s Rough Diamond is Dunroamin’s latest name, but that is pure speculation because I’m bored of updating this spreadsheet - I have no evidence whatsoever
		
Click to expand...

LOL that made me laugh


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 April 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I remember that, the husband didnt seem to think him leaving her pregnant and with a young son was a problem and couldn't understand why the poster didn't want the new girlfriend to go up and do her horses for her!
		
Click to expand...

Flipping hell, was that for real ??


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 April 2020)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Sorry if going off on a different tangent, but there seemed to be an awful LOT of "weighty" threads, i.e. "Am I too big for my horse" sort-of-thing.

There is one which stands out in my memory as being particularly combative; everyone and his dog seemed to be outraged over it, I can't quite remember the gory details of it but it seemed to go on and on for ever. Perhaps someone will remember the details.
		
Click to expand...

Was that not the one with the large American or Canadian lady, was it Joan or something she had a black horse and there was a lot of snow on the ground for months on end, and everyone really gave her some stick about riding the horse ?


----------



## Floofball (21 April 2020)

Wow this has made me realise how long I lurked before I joined 😂 actually remember being quite scared too!

Where did Applecart go? I just remember lots of ‘ethanol fusion’ at the time............

BOGOF threads, Hovis, most threads where cptrayes got stuck in 🤣 (glad she’s still here) and any threads/posters that update regularly have been compulsory reading 👍🏻

Loving Auslanders shitland shenanigans at the moment, Bears journey and missing ‘a day in the life of a work rider’ from Elf on a Shelf.......


----------



## SpringArising (21 April 2020)

Floofball said:



			Where did Applecart go? I just remember lots of ‘ethanol fusion’ at the time
		
Click to expand...

AC still posts under a different alias.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 April 2020)

A quick update on A Day In The Life Of A Work Rider - painting sucks! Its dull, repetitive and boring! 45 stables down, 10 to go! That is literally all I have been doing for the last 3 weeks! White, black and cream paint! Though it did get interesting at the start of week 2! Two tubs of cream paint looked like spew in a bucket! 3/4 of one tub turned out a stoney/beigey colour (jodhpur colour!) When dry on the wall. The other 1/4 of the tub and full tub was literally puke green - comic book colour puke green!


----------



## Mahoganybay (21 April 2020)

Who was the poster that was really knowledgable about barefoot, I recall she always gave really good advise.

And, does anyone remember the lady that lived in Europe, I can’t recall where but she had no money, lived with her cat ( I think) and was desperate to get back to the UK. Was she training to be a vet? But couldn’t afford to do it in the UK?


----------



## Indy (21 April 2020)

Mahoganybay said:



			Who was the poster that was really knowledgable about barefoot, I recall she always gave really good advise.

And, does anyone remember the lady that lived in Europe, I can’t recall where but she had no money, lived with her cat ( I think) and was desperate to get back to the UK. Was she training to be a vet? But couldn’t afford to do it in the UK?
		
Click to expand...

That was Oberon


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

hollycat who was in budapest.


----------



## TPO (21 April 2020)

ester said:



			hollycat who was in budapest.
		
Click to expand...

What happened with her? Did she become a vet?


----------



## Mahoganybay (21 April 2020)

Indy said:



			That was Oberon
		
Click to expand...

ahh yes, of course! I recall she was really knowledgeable 👍


----------



## Mahoganybay (21 April 2020)

ester said:



			hollycat who was in budapest.
		
Click to expand...

Hollycat, yes that’s the lady. I really felt for her.


----------



## Annagain (21 April 2020)

Who was the girl with the horse with kissing spine? I think he might have been called king or prince or something regal?


----------



## Upthecreek (21 April 2020)

My favourites are the ones that ask for advice and then don’t like the advice so get in a massive strop. Always an entertaining read!


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 April 2020)

annagain said:



			Who was the girl with the horse with kissing spine? I think he might have been called king or prince or something regal?
		
Click to expand...

King belongs to Girlracer, she still has him.


----------



## Sheep (21 April 2020)

annagain said:



			Who was the girl with the horse with kissing spine? I think he might have been called king or prince or something regal?
		
Click to expand...

I cant remember her username but she does have a FB page about her horses. Her horse is King and she also had a little chestnut called Major who gave her a bit of a hard time! She has another horse now too.


----------



## paddy555 (21 April 2020)

LeneHorse said:



			Papafrite's roll up, roll up horsey advice thread was hilarious. Does anyone else remember it? She was also such a talented artist, wonder where she went?
		
Click to expand...

her thread about Tschiffley's ride and modern day health and safety. That would be worth reading again if anyone knows where it is.


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

TPO said:



			What happened with her? Did she become a vet?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, a few of us had her on fb, but I think everyone got blocked, she did leave vet school as ran out of £ and was back in the UK and wasn't terribly well at the time.


----------



## TPO (21 April 2020)

ester said:



			I don't know, a few of us had her on fb, but I think everyone got blocked, she did leave vet school as ran out of £ and was back in the UK and wasn't terribly well at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, hope shes ok


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

Major was girlracer wasn't it? still on here?


----------



## DabDab (21 April 2020)

Oh, one other slightly random poster that I miss is justabob. She could be quite sharp but I quite liked her. Just did a search on her username and looks like they last posted in 2016.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (21 April 2020)

Gingerwitch said:



			What ¬!!!! ?
OMG I am glad I missed that thread.
		
Click to expand...

I am trying to remember her name.....yes it was horrible and it really upset me at the time, I seem to remember a few members tried very hard to convince her otherwise but she did go ahead and then started posting again under another user name.  Myself and a couple of other members suspected there was an element of Munchhausen's  going on.  If I could remember my original user name i could probably track it down - but I cant!


----------



## TPO (21 April 2020)

I miss all the old eventing crew that used to post too:
Baydale
Mearsdale millie (dont think I'm spelling that right)
LJ something (went to Burgley)
Table Dancer
Hot to Trot

I loved all their reports, they were really good writers as well as eventers and trainers


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 April 2020)

I think my favourite HHO horsey is Ted....he's just the type I like and seems to have character in spades 😂😂😂
I love the Bog and Bear thread too and Auslander's Alf 😍😍


----------



## SpringArising (21 April 2020)

TPO said:



			I miss all the old eventing crew that used to post too:
Baydale
		
Click to expand...

Was Baydale the girl who did lots of NH type stuff?

ETA, natural horsemanship, not National Hunt!


----------



## albeg (21 April 2020)

Sheep said:



			I also enjoyed following 2 sisters, one was called Alice, she evented, and her sister wrote up about her progress on here.
		
Click to expand...

Lolo?


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

No baydale had all the bays  doing eventy type stuff.


----------



## JennBags (21 April 2020)

DabDab said:



			Oh, one other slightly random poster that I miss is justabob. She could be quite sharp but I quite liked her. Just did a search on her username and looks like they last posted in 2016.
		
Click to expand...

A few good posters disappeared around that time, was that when the forum change happened?
Little legs is another that just went overnight, as well as lots of others.


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 April 2020)

Justabob was properly scary


----------



## chaps89 (21 April 2020)

What about Worried1? Her husband(?) Had some nice dressage horses and she had a nice coloured that came from clip clip traders I think.

Spotted cat is another I remember posting with the eventing crew that's been listed above, I also miss the hot to trot and lolo eventing reports particularly.

I also miss posts from ffion winnie  (I wonder if she ever finally got closure with all those issues with her little girls dad)


----------



## Fransurrey (21 April 2020)

Mahoganybay said:



			And, does anyone remember the lady that lived in Europe, I can’t recall where but she had no money, lived with her cat ( I think) and was desperate to get back to the UK. Was she training to be a vet? But couldn’t afford to do it in the UK?
		
Click to expand...

I know Hollycat in real life and she now lives in the North West, still with her cats and now a dog, too (assistance dog for Autism). Don't want to say too much, but no, she didn't become a vet.


----------



## JennBags (21 April 2020)

chaps89 said:



			I also miss posts from ffion winnie  (I wonder if she ever finally got closure with all those issues with her little girls dad)
		
Click to expand...

I think so, she has a nice new man in her life and her daughter is growing up very quickly into a lovely young lady.


----------



## YorksG (21 April 2020)

Little legs was also a prolific and knowledge poster who i miss. As was jm07


----------



## ester (21 April 2020)

fransurrey, thanks for that update.


----------



## CorriegarthJ (21 April 2020)

Sheep said:



			I cant remember her username but she does have a FB page about her horses. Her horse is King and she also had a little chestnut called Major who gave her a bit of a hard time! She has another horse now too.
		
Click to expand...

I remember girl racer, used to love reading about her and her horses. Wasn’t she also the person that had a little welsh D chestnut with a big blaze....he had a really strange but lovely name. Did her horse king turn out to have KS?

ETA: she sold the chestnut welsh D if iirc


----------



## Cornish (21 April 2020)

What a brilliant thread!!! I was/am a 'lurker' for many many years, and this is reawakening many memories! But I have to say Ted is my favourite, and the 'penis beaker' was probably the one that made me laugh out loud. I also enjoy the horsey (and unhorsey) ghost stories that always reappear round Halloween. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 April 2020)

I used to love reading about Fig the ex racer turned dressage horse, I know her sister still comes on here she has the most gorgeous pony stallion who is one of my favourites.

I also remember another girl that had some beautiful horses I one was a spotty horse she bred, and she often bought project horses to bring on, I always loved her pictures and videos she was such a lovely rider, I think her user name was Vicki something I can't remember.


----------



## Roxylola (21 April 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			I used to love reading about Fig the ex racer turned dressage horse, I know her sister still comes on here she has the most gorgeous pony stallion who is one of my favourites.

I also remember another girl that had some beautiful horses I one was a spotty horse she bred, and she often bought project horses to bring on, I always loved her pictures and videos she was such a lovely rider, I think her user name was Vicki something I can't remember.
		
Click to expand...

Fig's owner is still here - nikkimarriett, she posts in weekend plans most weeks. Fig has not been well but she has a youngster now, Rooni hes rather smart and they always look fabulously well presented


----------



## DirectorFury (21 April 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			I used to love reading about Fig the ex racer turned dressage horse, I know her sister still comes on here she has the most gorgeous pony stallion who is one of my favourites.

I also remember another girl that had some beautiful horses I one was a spotty horse she bred, and she often bought project horses to bring on, I always loved her pictures and videos she was such a lovely rider, I think her user name was Vicki something I can't remember.
		
Click to expand...

NMT with Fig (and now Rooni) still posts and they've got a FB page (Diamonds in the Rough dressage) too. I love following them!

Re: Vickie with spotty horse -- I can't remember her username but as she has 16k followers I'm assuming it's OK to link an Instagram page  https://www.instagram.com/iamvicksie/ . She's got a gorgeous PRE stallion now too.

I miss HTT, she moved to either Hong Kong or Japan IIRC, and Lolo's posts about her sister with Reggie the ex-racer.


----------



## Love (21 April 2020)

Ah yes Riley Boy and the lovely photo of him taking his cob for a dip in the stream “on Christmas Day”....... when the trees were full of leaves, the horse had a lovely summer coat and he was in shorts and a T-shirt!

I also loved AdorableAlice’s thread on the lovely Ted and the Tessy Bear bogof thread. They stuck out for me!


----------



## JJS (21 April 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			I used to love reading about Fig the ex racer turned dressage horse, I know her sister still comes on here she has the most gorgeous pony stallion who is one of my favourites.

I also remember another girl that had some beautiful horses I one was a spotty horse she bred, and she often bought project horses to bring on, I always loved her pictures and videos she was such a lovely rider, I think her user name was Vicki something I can't remember.
		
Click to expand...

I follow Vicki on Instagram! She still has spotty Dottie as well as a lovely Spanish stallion called Ferdi. Her matchy matchy game remains as strong as ever!

There used to be a poster with a gorgeous little Gypsy Cob stallion, called Sparkles or something like that, who did a bit of everything with him. I always loved reading her updates.

Also, GG. I haven’t seen any updates from her in a while, but she was such a lovely lady.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (21 April 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Re: Vickie with spotty horse
		
Click to expand...

Was it Vickie Brennan?  Rings a bell with me.


----------



## milliepops (21 April 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Was it Vickie Brennan?  Rings a bell with me.
		
Click to expand...

Nope
Her username was vickijay.


----------



## LeneHorse (21 April 2020)

Remember gorgeous George? Lady got her first horse George and posted regularly on their progress. But then poor George had all sorts of problems. It was sad, she was so devoted to him.


----------



## CorriegarthJ (21 April 2020)

JJS said:



			I follow Vicki on Instagram! She still has spotty Dottie as well as a lovely Spanish stallion called Ferdi. Her matchy matchy game remains as strong as ever!

There used to be a poster with a gorgeous little Gypsy Cob stallion, called Sparkles or something like that, who did a bit of everything with him. I always loved reading her updates.

Also, GG. I haven’t seen any updates from her in a while, but she was such a lovely lady.
		
Click to expand...

christmassparkles - she’s on Facebook, she does a lot of desensitisation stuff now and trick training


----------



## DabDab (21 April 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Justabob was properly scary 

Click to expand...

Haha, did you think?


----------



## McFluff (21 April 2020)

adorablealice Ted thread drew me out of lurking. Love that thread. 
Flowers thread was lovely. 
Milliepops Kira always brightens the day up. 
I miss Ffionwhinney, GG (she was so welcoming to the forum) and I always liked DryRot approach. 
This thread is bringing back lots of memories.


----------



## OldNag (21 April 2020)

CorriegarthJ said:



			christmassparkles - she’s on Facebook, she does a lot of desensitisation stuff now and trick training
		
Click to expand...

I remember her cob, with a real "have a go" attitude and gorgeous markings.

I miss _GG_ - always had something interesting to say.  I still use her Christmas turkey cooking technique and wonder why I'd not found out about this years ago - it's a game changer  

Oberon's posts really helped me when I was first finding out about feeding for barefoot. 

FfionWinnie's gutsy daughter - I do see pics on FB and she's still awesome.


----------



## Caol Ila (21 April 2020)

I miss Tarrsteps. Always such great advice. I also miss a poster who lived in Holland (I think) who had dressage horses, along with her daughter. One of the daughter's horses was called Breitlingh and looked stunning, although she was a handful, and the poster bought a lovely young palomino mare after losing a horse. I really enjoyed reading her updates.

Hot to Trot moved to the US, as I recall. I miss her comp reports. They were hilarious. 

Does anyone remember the crazy thread started by an (alleged) nanny who wanted to buy a horse for the kid she was nannying, and neither she nor the family knew a damned thing about horses? Was that a troll? Was there ever an update?


----------



## NLPM (21 April 2020)

Gosh, so many names on here I remember but had totally forgotten. I remember following the story Tessybear and the foal (Dolly?) for weeks!

And I remember the stolen Dutch photos with the beautiful Fjord. Beautiful horses. I can remember quite a few beautiful horses now I think about it but can't remember a single username! I think one horse was Frodo? And Delicia was another.

And ebonyallen. Her posts about her very much-loved horse used to bring tears to my eyes!


----------



## NLPM (21 April 2020)

And someone with a stunning spotty, that I think they lost sadly. Grass sickness or colic, maybe? Another beautiful horse.


----------



## Lexi_ (21 April 2020)

Firewell(?) always seemed really nice. Had a lovely chestnut and moved to America and seemed to be living the dream out there!


----------



## Evie91 (21 April 2020)

Does make you realise how many posters have been lost over the years, such a shame as some really experienced people/good threads.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 April 2020)

Caol Ila said:



			I miss Tarrsteps. Always such great advice. I also miss a poster who lived in Holland (I think) who had dressage horses, along with her daughter. One of the daughter's horses was called Breitlingh and looked stunning, although she was a handful, and the poster bought a lovely young palomino mare after losing a horse. I really enjoyed reading her updates.

Hot to Trot moved to the US, as I recall. I miss her comp reports. They were hilarious. 

Does anyone remember the crazy thread started by an (alleged) nanny who wanted to buy a horse for the kid she was nannying, and neither she nor the family knew a damned thing about horses? Was that a troll? Was there ever an update?
		
Click to expand...

Tarrsteps is still very much around and also has a public Facebook page


----------



## Leo Walker (22 April 2020)

Caol Ila said:



			I miss Tarrsteps. Always such great advice.
		
Click to expand...

Tarrsteps has a public FB page. Shes also one of my favourite FB friends.

Tarr Steps Services



NLPM said:



			And Delicia was another.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly she lost D not so long ago. But she bred a stunning foal from her first, and shes now riding him. Shes another one with a public FB page, but for the life of me I cant find it.

Found it! 

Westcote Delicia and Axton D


----------



## chaps89 (22 April 2020)

NLPM said:



			And someone with a stunning spotty, that I think they lost sadly. Grass sickness or colic, maybe? Another beautiful horse.
		
Click to expand...

Was that kokopelli or something similar? Brown spotted horse and then she had a dark bay maybe?


----------



## [59668] (22 April 2020)

Found it!

Westcote Delicia and Axton D[/QUOTE]

She doesnt ride Axton D....someone else does. The breeder/owner herself is actually pregnant now


----------



## Leo Walker (22 April 2020)

[59668] said:



			Found it!

Westcote Delicia and Axton D

Click to expand...

She doesnt ride Axton D....someone else does. The breeder/owner herself is actually pregnant now [/QUOTE]

She was riding him before that though


----------



## ester (22 April 2020)

Breitlingh was fourseasons (also had horse four seasons) I think.


----------



## SpringArising (22 April 2020)

I just remembered stencilface - she hasn't posted since June last year. 

Also ImmyS doesn't post much anymore. I really liked her little black horse.

Queenbee and shysmum too.


----------



## Orangehorse (22 April 2020)

There was one person posted an MRI scan after coming off on a frosty morning - exercising racehorses I think.  And from the scan they had broken nearly every bone - collarbone, ribs, etc. etc.  No idea if it was genuine or not but I remember.

Also remember someone called Scampi who was in a tiss as she was at uni and had been called in for plagarism and I  always wondered what had happened.

There were a couple of very knowledgeable people who used to comment on eventing and I miss their reports.  And the men who have disappeared.  And who can forget Hot to Trot.


----------



## Indy (22 April 2020)

I'd like to know what happened to Weezy. I can remember she did a private lesson in Your Horse once. She used to hold the forum get togethers which always used to produce hilarious threads afterwards especially the one where Dorey's Mum's boyfriend might or might not have threatened someone with a butter knife.

In fact I wonder what Dorey's Mum's up to now. And JM07 and Patches who bought a pony off JM07.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 April 2020)

Anyone got any links to these threads would like to read some of the more controversial again?

I also wonder what happened to the man who wanted to just rock up at a racing yard and ride their horses

Remember riley boy and that live love laugh one. Back when I used to lurk there was Jazzaria? 
The usual men in jodhpur threads
Armas 

While controversial I found some of these threads really interesting reads as they were so controversial


----------



## {97702} (22 April 2020)

Indy said:



			I'd like to know what happened to Weezy. I can remember she did a private lesson in Your Horse once. She used to hold the forum get togethers which always used to produce hilarious threads afterwards especially the one where Dorey's Mum's boyfriend might or might not have threatened someone with a butter knife.

In fact I wonder what Dorey's Mum's up to now. And JM07 and Patches who bought a pony off JM07.
		
Click to expand...

I’m friends with Patches on FB - she is very well 😊

I’m friends on FB with a lot of people who used to be on HHO and don’t bother with it any more, but I can never remember what their user names used to be 😊


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 April 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			It still happens that I want to spell France as Franch, after all the posts by those crazy horse rescuers who wanted to save every horse going to slaughter in Franch, regardless if they had a suitable owner for the horse in UK, or not.

Am I allowed to mention the Penis beaker thread here in the Tack Room?
If anyone wants to relive this classic thread from 2013 https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/mumsnet-classics.636554/#post-12089140

Click to expand...

The penis beaker was brilliant I'm not a member but that led me to the mums net classics page which offers hours of amusing reads!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 April 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I think my favourite HHO horsey is Ted....he's just the type I like and seems to have character in spades 😂😂😂
I love the Bog and Bear thread too and Auslander's Alf 😍😍
		
Click to expand...

Ted is flattered to be remembered twice.  He says hello to everyone and hopes you are all well.  He is hoping a food parcel could be posted as he is starving.  His new slim line look is helping his soundness of feet, however his head is not agreeing with calorie control.  He is currently home working on his airs above the ground ready for his return to the dressage arena later in the year.  I have reminded him that this move, on the way to the judges car, may cause concern.


----------



## Littlebear (22 April 2020)

Caol Ila said:



			I miss Tarrsteps. Always such great advice. I also miss a poster who lived in Holland (I think) who had dressage horses, along with her daughter. One of the daughter's horses was called Breitlingh and looked stunning, although she was a handful, and the poster bought a lovely young palomino mare after losing a horse. I really enjoyed reading her updates.

Hot to Trot moved to the US, as I recall. I miss her comp reports. They were hilarious.

Does anyone remember the crazy thread started by an (alleged) nanny who wanted to buy a horse for the kid she was nannying, and neither she nor the family knew a damned thing about horses? Was that a troll? Was there ever an update?
		
Click to expand...

Hot to trot - she moved to Japan and had more children, i miss hers!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 April 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			Yup, this one has been quite quiet and pleasant, so far.
		
Click to expand...




SatansLittleHelper said:



			Ohhhhhh now I need to know...!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Intrigued!!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (22 April 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Anyone got any links to these threads would like to read some of the more controversial again?

I also wonder what happened to the man who wanted to just rock up at a racing yard and ride their horses

Remember riley boy and that live love laugh one. Back when I used to lurk there was Jazzaria?
The usual men in jodhpur threads
Armas

While controversial I found some of these threads really interesting reads as they were so controversial
		
Click to expand...

The problem is that during for example Franchgate, those involved in the Franch rescue complained so much when the threads weren't positive to their so called rescuing, that Admin simply deleted a whole lot of threads, so there isn't much left to reread.

Though in some cases I'm not sure if I can't find a thread because it's deleted, or because I'm using the wrong keywords, like for example the thread How cute is your OH?

Anyhow, here is some perhaps controversial threads:

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/equine-rescue-france-is-formed.94407/#post-5279557

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/beautiful-story-about-horses-saved-from-burgers.594790/

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...pony-in-the-living-room.619923/#post-11891931

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/meat-colts-the-true-cost-of-rescuing-them-a-diary.670653/

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/hho-trolls.727457/

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...-horses-to-be-sold-to-slaughterhouses.440184/

Lastly a short one, only 2 pages https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/romanian-dogs.642733/

That brought back memories, seeing replies by Spudlet, Brighteyes, Natch, LizzieJ, and so many more posters that I miss. Gives me even more reason to be happy over those who is still here, love you HHO:ers.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (22 April 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			I used to love reading about Fig the ex racer turned dressage horse, I know her sister still comes on here she has the most gorgeous pony stallion who is one of my favourites.

I also remember another girl that had some beautiful horses I one was a spotty horse she bred, and she often bought project horses to bring on, I always loved her pictures and videos she was such a lovely rider, I think her user name was Vicki something I can't remember.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I am friends with VickiJay, I've just let her know that is remembered and she said she will pop on and say hi later....maybe.  Oh and Pinkvboots, Vicki has some amazing boots just for you!  Hopefully she will post you a pic! ;-)


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 April 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			SpringArising thinks she is Ingrams Rough Diamond as well but maybe she is posting under several identities again. Most of the time I can’t keep up but the that one stuck for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

I can’t find any user with that name?


----------



## {97702} (22 April 2020)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I can’t find any user with that name?
		
Click to expand...

It’s all one word - @IngramsRoughDiamond


----------



## milliepops (22 April 2020)

SmartieBean09 said:



			Hey, I am friends with VickiJay, I've just let her know that is remembered and she said she will pop on and say hi later....maybe.  Oh and Pinkvboots, Vicki has some amazing boots just for you!  Hopefully she will post you a pic! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

hehe, yeah it was vicki I thought of when FL posted the pic of the boots


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 April 2020)

I remember a thread where the poster was scared for her mum who had a new partner. 
It was very long and I *think the guy turned up on here but may be wrong. Anyone know what happened there? It was quite a scary read


----------



## milliepops (22 April 2020)

poiuytrewq said:



			I remember a thread where the poster was scared for her mum who had a new partner.
It was very long and I *think the guy turned up on here but may be wrong. Anyone know what happened there? It was quite a scary read
		
Click to expand...

was that saharaS earlier this year?


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 April 2020)

milliepops said:



			was that saharaS earlier this year?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe? Sounds familiar


----------



## SpringArising (22 April 2020)

Just found a few old threads - CopperPot and MincePie seem to have disappeared too. Does WagTail still post?


----------



## The Jokers Girl (22 April 2020)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I can’t find any user with that name?
		
Click to expand...

The posts are there.  There was a very random one in clubhouse from poster a couple of days ago.  No one replied so assume others thought it not appropriate.


----------



## milliepops (22 April 2020)

SpringArising said:



			Just found a few old threads - CopperPot and MincePie seem to have disappeared too. Does WagTail still post?
		
Click to expand...

wagtail popped back a short while ago but seems to have vanished again.


----------



## HeyMich (22 April 2020)

There was a post maybe a year or two back, not that long ago really, about a lady (Red something? can't remember her username) who had her horse at a small yard and the two other liveries wanted to brick up her stable so her horse couldn't nip the other horses over the wall - it was a strange set up, with her having to walk through another stable to turn out/bring in. Then she moved into the rented cottage at the yard and the relationship with the other liveries really turned to custard. There was another horse stabled outside, and they were going to PTS as a knee-jerk reaction for some reason. Anyone remember it? I've wondered how it all worked out in the end...

.


----------



## The Jokers Girl (22 April 2020)

HeyMich said:



			There was a post maybe a year or two back, not that long ago really, about a lady (Red something? can't remember her username) who had her horse at a small yard and the two other liveries wanted to brick up her stable so her horse couldn't nip the other horses over the wall - it was a strange set up, with her having to walk through another stable to turn out/bring in. Then she moved into the rented cottage at the yard and the relationship with the other liveries really turned to custard. There was another horse stabled outside, and they were going to PTS as a knee-jerk reaction for some reason. Anyone remember it? I've wondered how it all worked out in the end...

.
		
Click to expand...

I remember this one.  Her yard owner was an old man who didn't get involved and the other horses were geldings and hers a mare possibly.  They used middle stable for storage and they wanted to move one of the horses into the storage stable I think.  Not sure what happened with that in the end.


----------



## milliepops (22 April 2020)

HeyMich said:



			There was a post maybe a year or two back, not that long ago really, about a lady (Red something? can't remember her username) who had her horse at a small yard and the two other liveries wanted to brick up her stable so her horse couldn't nip the other horses over the wall - it was a strange set up, with her having to walk through another stable to turn out/bring in. Then she moved into the rented cottage at the yard and the relationship with the other liveries really turned to custard. There was another horse stabled outside, and they were going to PTS as a knee-jerk reaction for some reason. Anyone remember it? I've wondered how it all worked out in the end...

.
		
Click to expand...

this one?  https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/friction-with-another-livery-client.758548/


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 April 2020)

SmartieBean09 said:



			Hey, I am friends with VickiJay, I've just let her know that is remembered and she said she will pop on and say hi later....maybe.  Oh and Pinkvboots, Vicki has some amazing boots just for you!  Hopefully she will post you a pic! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha I stalked her on Instagram and saw the boots omg she is very brave, I hope she comes and says hi I just loved her pictures she always looked so matchy and her horses were always going perfectly.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (22 April 2020)

To my surprise, way down in my searches, I actually found a thread which sort of does involve Franchgate but isn't deleted:

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/so-called-rescue-sites-charity-comes-out-against.282128/


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 April 2020)

This thread really makes you realise it's such a small world and i am quite surprised how many members know each other, I don't think I know anyone on here in real life unless they are hiding from me


----------



## HeyMich (22 April 2020)

milliepops said:



			this one?  https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/friction-with-another-livery-client.758548/

Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one. Anyone know how it worked out? She hasn't updated for nearly 2 years.

.


----------



## HeyMich (22 April 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			This thread really makes you realise it's such a small world and i am quite surprised how many members know each other, I don't think I know anyone on here in real life unless they are hiding from me

Click to expand...

I'm always worried that I'm going to find out that a prolific poster is my next door neighbour or something, and I'm the focus of their everlasting frustration... I don't 'think' that's the case, but you never know! 

.


----------



## milliepops (22 April 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			This thread really makes you realise it's such a small world and i am quite surprised how many members know each other, I don't think I know anyone on here in real life unless they are hiding from me

Click to expand...

hehe
I have a few RL HHO or ex-HHO friends but am FB friends with lots  lots of nice people on here in between the few crazys.


----------



## Pippity (22 April 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			This thread really makes you realise it's such a small world and i am quite surprised how many members know each other, I don't think I know anyone on here in real life unless they are hiding from me

Click to expand...

I know one because we're on the same yard! She's the only one, though.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 April 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			This thread really makes you realise it's such a small world and i am quite surprised how many members know each other, I don't think I know anyone on here in real life unless they are hiding from me

Click to expand...

I’ve been here over a decade and know about 2 people on FB one of which doesn’t post at all anymore and the other rarely.  There are a couple whom I recognise from the local horse world as it’s a small place. 

Billy no mates that’s me 😂


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 April 2020)

SpringArising said:



			Was it @FestiveFuzz? I remember that user too and for some reason FF immediately sprang to mind!



I remember that if I'm thinking of the same one. Was it a lady from the US with a fine, black horse?
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm..... yeah, might've been.......


----------



## Vickijay (22 April 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			NMT with Fig (and now Rooni) still posts and they've got a FB page (Diamonds in the Rough dressage) too. I love following them

Re: Vickie with spotty horse -- I can't remember her username but as she has 16k followers I'm assuming it's OK to link an Instagram page https://www.instagram.com/iamvicksie/ . She's got a gorgeous PRE stallion now too.
		
Click to expand...




Pinkvboots said:



			I used to love reading about Fig the ex racer turned dressage horse, I know her sister still comes on here she has the most gorgeous pony stallion who is one of my favourites.

I also remember another girl that had some beautiful horses I one was a spotty horse she bred, and she often bought project horses to bring on, I always loved her pictures and videos she was such a lovely rider, I think her user name was Vicki something I can't remember.
		
Click to expand...

Aww you remember meeeeeee. I’m mostly on Instagram now but my friend said you had talked about me so I came to say hi!! 

Hi xx


----------



## SpringArising (22 April 2020)

HeyMich said:



			I'm always worried that I'm going to find out that a prolific poster is my next door neighbour or something, and I'm the focus of their everlasting frustration... I don't 'think' that's the case, but you never know!

.
		
Click to expand...

I look at the people on my yard occasionally and think, '_I wonder if it was you I was speaking to on HHO today?'_

I'd love to know if I know anyone in real life from here, or vice versa. I know @ester is from my neck of the woods, and that's about it.


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 April 2020)

Vickijay said:



			Aww you remember meeeeeee. I’m mostly on Instagram now but my friend said you had talked about me so I came to say hi!!

Hi xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for dropping in your photos are still perfect I stalked you on Instagram x


----------



## WelshD (22 April 2020)

I haven’t seen Pigeon on here for a while he/she was lovely

I often wonder what happened to Armas (the horse not the user) I think he went to a forum member for livery maybe? It’s a real shame his owner turned out to be a bit of a diva as I always thought the journey they were all taking together was a really interesting one. 

I don’t know Hot to Trot moved abroad, I hope she still gets in the saddle now and then 

I was delighted to see an update from Redmone - I think last year? - she always tried so hard to encourage her daughter I’d have loved a mum like her. 

I remember the Riley boy saga, so many users fawning over him trying to show how ‘right on’ they were about accepting a new (and male) member from the travelling community, if he were a 18 year old girl living in a semi they’d have seen the inconsistencies and pulled him up pronto.


----------



## milliepops (22 April 2020)

WelshD said:



			I often wonder what happened to Armas (the horse not the user) I think he went to a forum member for livery maybe? It’s a real shame his owner turned out to be a bit of a diva as I always thought the journey they were all taking together was a really interesting one.

.
		
Click to expand...

this one I can answer, I rode the horse for a few years before things turned south. He is now based with a PRE stud in the SW.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 April 2020)

Armas the horse had an op for PSD (not sure which procedure) a few years ago. Armas the human posted about him on a PSD support group that I used to follow. Armas the human wanted to rush the rehab of Armas the horse, he got a lot of flak from the regulars and reacted in an unpleasant way that would be familiar to HHOers who had followed his posts.


----------



## shortstuff99 (22 April 2020)

milliepops said:



			this one I can answer, I rode the horse for a few years before things turned south. He is now based with a PRE stud in the SW.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the Iberian horse world so I've seen him out quite a lot, but I'm not sure he competed much last year nearing retirement I think (although I think he did MCI).


----------



## milliepops (22 April 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Armas the horse had an op for PSD (not sure which procedure) a few years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Was the N&F.


----------



## sky1000 (22 April 2020)

I loved Hot to Trot and still love Adorable Alice.  There is one weird thread I remember which was about someone who had found an abandoned foal (allegedly).  They put loads of stuff about it and people were loving it because it was such a lovely thread.  I did too.  They had put it in with an old brood mare who was getting very protective.  Then they posted a picture of its foot, which turned out to be a foot of an Aberdeen Angus.  And it was all a lie.


----------



## ester (22 April 2020)

Armas also managed to upset one of the loveliest people I know, I was at least able to tell her not to give it anymore thought 

Spring arising, me and lizzieJ should totally known each other before HHO we lived close/knew lots of the same people and never met. Though she did stalk Frank at the riding club area show at taunton racecourse. It was her fault we went hunting as I wore pretty much all her gear!

Also ex hhoer dark_hoss/horse is near here, we met when she arrived on my doorstep with a drill ready to build wardrobes for cake.


----------



## Annagain (23 April 2020)

ester said:



			Armas also managed to upset one of the loveliest people I know, I was at least able to tell her not to give it anymore thought 

Spring arising, me and lizzieJ should totally known each other before HHO we lived close/knew lots of the same people and never met. Though she did stalk Frank at the riding club area show at taunton racecourse. It was her fault we went hunting as I wore pretty much all her gear!

Also ex hhoer dark_hoss/horse is near here, we met when she arrived on my doorstep with a drill ready to build wardrobes for cake.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect people on here know me more than I know them because I'm quite involved with my riding club and the area. As far as I know, I've only met GG (who is fine and now has two little ones - as in people) in real life but was chatting to someone at a local show once and twigged from what she was saying that she was a member on the forum. I've not seen her locally or on here for years though. One person has messaged me to ask if am who thought she I was (I am!) I recognised her name but don't know her. Another person I know in RL has told me they've seen my posts on here.  

I've seen photos of milliepops and kira in the BRC magazine along with their results so worked out her name (and suspect we know some of the same people as her riding club is in my BRC area so I'd know the committee members and those who compete in area qualifiers) but that's it in terms of knowing who people are on here.


----------



## ycbm (23 April 2020)

Wheres fburton,  not seen him post since around the start of the virus, anyone know if he's OK?

.


----------



## Shady (23 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			Wheres fburton,  not seen him post since around the start of the virus, anyone know if he's OK?

.
		
Click to expand...

He was ok on the 14th as I had a really quick message from him. Hoping he is still ok as I am rather fond of him as a poster on here. I don't know him in RL


----------



## FinnishLapphund (23 April 2020)

ester said:



			...
Also ex hhoer dark_hoss/horse is near here, we met when she arrived on my doorstep with a drill ready to build wardrobes for cake.
		
Click to expand...

When I read this reply yesterday, I thought **Why do your cakes need a wardrobe, hmm, probably some weird British habit I haven't heard about**.

Today I realised she built it, and was rewarded with cake!


----------



## Lintel (23 April 2020)

Lexi_ said:



			There was a really sad one in Club House a few years ago about someone who was either pregnant or had a newborn and her husband just fecked off unexpectedly. I wonder how she got on?
		
Click to expand...

She posted a while back, she is doing much better now!


----------



## ester (23 April 2020)

Sorry FL I should know better really!


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 April 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			When I read this reply yesterday, I thought **Why do your cakes need a wardrobe, hmm, probably some weird British habit I haven't heard about**.

Today I realised she built it, and was rewarded with cake!






Click to expand...

Nah, I’m sticking with my first thoughts on this - ester, along with her drill wielding friend, has erected a dedicated wardrobe to house her cake collection .



ester said:



			Sorry FL I should know better really! 

Click to expand...

You really should! You know what we’re like!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 April 2020)

Anyone else really want a wardrobe for cake?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 April 2020)

A wardrobe for A cake or a wardrobe full of cake!?!?! 

I'll take the latter thanks!


----------



## JennBags (23 April 2020)

Shady said:



			He was ok on the 14th as I had a really quick message from him. Hoping he is still ok as I am rather fond of him as a poster on here. I don't know him in RL
		
Click to expand...

Me too, he's one of my favourites. Intelligent and well reasoned responses with a great sense of humour.


----------



## ycbm (23 April 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Anyone else really want a wardrobe for cake?
		
Click to expand...

Already have one. It locks itself and refuses to open if I've had any alcohol.


Actually, it locks at five but the intention is the same 😂


----------



## EventingMum (23 April 2020)

annagain said:



			I suspect people on here know me more than I know them because I'm quite involved with my riding club and the area. As far as I know, I've only met GG (who is fine and now has two little ones - as in people) in real life but was chatting to someone at a local show once and twigged from what she was saying that she was a member on the forum. I've not seen her locally or on here for years though. One person has messaged me to ask if am who thought she I was (I am!) I recognised her name but don't know her. Another person I know in RL has told me they've seen my posts on here. 

I've seen photos of milliepops and kira in the BRC magazine along with their results so worked out her name (and suspect we know some of the same people as her riding club is in my BRC area so I'd know the committee members and those who compete in area qualifiers) but that's it in terms of knowing who people are on here.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so glad to hear that about _GG_, we exchanged pm's and she was very supportive when I was going through a difficult time, last I knew she was expecting her first little person!


----------



## ester (23 April 2020)

Oh dear I seem to have started something. 
currently the house is being taken over more by very cheap easter eggs. It was cheaper to buy one of those to get a new mug than buy a new mug


----------



## liz4949 (23 April 2020)

LeneHorse said:



			Papafrite's roll up, roll up horsey advice thread was hilarious. Does anyone else remember it? She was also such a talented artist, wonder where she went?
		
Click to expand...

I used to love those posts, so funny.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 April 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			Thats Dunroamin. Shes back AGAIN! I think shes on user name number 12 now. Shes got to be the most persistent troll of all time.
		
Click to expand...

Is the rough diamond one definitely her? One to watch!
I wish Papafrita would come back. She’s hilarious!


----------



## DabDab (23 April 2020)

I read a wardrobe for cakes too, and literally thought nothing of it. I figure Ester is quirky enough to have a wardrobe for cakes...


----------



## ester (23 April 2020)

and likes cake enough . . . .


----------



## OldNag (23 April 2020)

I now want a wardrobe for cakes. 😁


----------



## ester (23 April 2020)

If you google you just get cakes that look like wardrobes, bit disappointing really. But anyway, new dragons den product?


----------



## albeg (23 April 2020)

What sets a cake wardrobe apart from a normal one? Has it to be purpose built, or could one put cake in a normal wardrobe and it becomes a cake wardrobe?
Asking for a friend...


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 April 2020)

I also miss Kerilli (sp?) She used to have good eventing posts and knowledge.


----------



## OldNag (23 April 2020)

albeg said:



			What sets a cake wardrobe apart from a normal one? Has it to be purpose built, or could one put cake in a normal wardrobe and it becomes a cake wardrobe?
Asking for a friend...
		
Click to expand...

Let's face it..... at the moment, cake is more useful than a wardrobe full of clothes 😂


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 April 2020)

albeg said:



			What sets a cake wardrobe apart from a normal one? Has it to be purpose built, or could one put cake in a normal wardrobe and it becomes a cake wardrobe?
Asking for a friend...
		
Click to expand...

I assume different shelves for types, sponges, cupcakes, fudge cake, fruit cake, and maybe really posh wardrobes would have a space for tray bakes? And a cooled bit for cream cakes? 🤔


----------



## JennBags (23 April 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I assume different shelves for types, sponges, cupcakes, fudge cake, fruit cake, and maybe really posh wardrobes would have a space for tray bakes? And a cooled bit for cream cakes? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

You've really given this a lot of consideration Elle 😎


----------



## albeg (23 April 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			And a cooled bit for cream cakes? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Aha, that's what's wrong with mine, it has a boiler in it...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (23 April 2020)

I found a cake wardrobe on Pinterest, and I'm soo disappointed! There's no cakes, only stuff to make cakes. 







Harrumph!


----------



## HappyHorses:) (24 April 2020)

Does anyone remember the poster who had a bay roan NF, think he was called Herbie? She had a chestnut mare before who sadly died.


----------



## NLPM (24 April 2020)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Does anyone remember the poster who had a bay roan NF, think he was called Herbie? She had a chestnut mare before who sadly died.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I do - LauraWheeler.

And I've just remembered the poster with the standardbred (maybe?) called Ned... Think she was called Chan, although I'm sure she had another username before that.

Most of the ones I remember - like the two above, ebonyallen etc. - have stuck in my head because it was obvious how much their horses were adored and how much they'd do for them.
That and pretty matchy matchy pictures. They stick in my head too!


----------



## NLPM (24 April 2020)

This thread has taken quite a turn since I last looked at it 😂 I quite fancy a cake wardrobe! Especially if it was in my bedroom, not the kitchen... Easy, lazy breakfast in bed every day! Maybe with a coffee machine on the bottom shelf...


----------



## ycbm (24 April 2020)

Am I right in thinking wardrobes are always in bedrooms, they're called cupboards if they are downstairs?

Isn't that a bit decadent, keeping cakes in your bedroom? Don't you end up sleeping on squashed raisins and chocolate sprinkles? 

.


----------



## JennBags (24 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			Am I right in thinking wardrobes are always in bedrooms, they're called cupboards if they are downstairs?

Isn't that a bit decadent, keeping cakes in your bedroom? Don't you end up sleeping on squashed raisins and chocolate sprinkles?

.
		
Click to expand...

Only if you drop them and don't lick them all up


----------



## ycbm (24 April 2020)

I found a cake wardrobe, does this one count?  (It's a Narnia theme cake)


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 April 2020)

NLPM said:



			Yes, I do - LauraWheeler.

And I've just remembered the poster with the standardbred (maybe?) called Ned... Think she was called Chan, although I'm sure she had another username before that.

Most of the ones I remember - like the two above, ebonyallen etc. - have stuck in my head because it was obvious how much their horses were adored and how much they'd do for them.
That and pretty matchy matchy pictures. They stick in my head too!
		
Click to expand...

It's Chan who has Ned, who ran away when he didn't like the new yard = a long HHO thread where people tried to help find him. I believe Chan returned, and participated in the latest HHO Secret Santa.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 April 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			It's Chan who has Ned, who ran away when he didn't like the new yard = a long HHO thread where people tried to help find him. I believe Chan returned, and participated in the latest HHO Secret Santa.
		
Click to expand...

By the way, wasn't it another HHO:er that caught Ned somewhere near a pub, or is my memory completely wrong?


----------



## ester (24 April 2020)

I think it might have been JFTD, but I might be confusing it with when hers went on bit of a trek. 

Sadly Ned is no longer with us.


----------



## albeg (24 April 2020)

ycbm said:



			Am I right in thinking wardrobes are always in bedrooms, they're called cupboards if they are downstairs?

Isn't that a bit decadent, keeping cakes in your bedroom? Don't you end up sleeping on squashed raisins and chocolate sprinkles?

.
		
Click to expand...

Or presses over here.

Why are you ruining a good cake with raisins?!!


----------



## The Jokers Girl (24 April 2020)

albeg said:



			Or presses over here.

Why are you ruining a good cake with raisins?!!
		
Click to expand...

Why is any food being ruined with raisins 🤮


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 April 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			By the way, wasn't it another HHO:er that caught Ned somewhere near a pub, or is my memory completely wrong?
		
Click to expand...

I think you’re right I remember that.


----------



## Lindylouanne (24 April 2020)

Raisins along with any kind of bean, pea or pulse are the devils spawn. Obviously as grapes when turned into wine they are marvellous little things 😂


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 April 2020)

Does anyone remember the post about someone finding an abandoned foal in their field? That was another fantasy tale that took a few people in.


----------



## SpringArising (24 April 2020)

Who was the poster whose husband worked in NZ so she moved there too, and they built/bought the most amazing house by a lake/pond?


----------



## milliepops (24 April 2020)

SpringArising said:



			Who was the poster whose husband worked in NZ so she moved there too, and they built/bought the most amazing house by a lake/pond?
		
Click to expand...

believe that was LadyGascoyne?


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 April 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			By the way, wasn't it another HHO:er that caught Ned somewhere near a pub, or is my memory completely wrong?
		
Click to expand...

It was Carefreegirl . I looked back over that epic thread, I was one who lived through it in real time but from too far away to be useful.

A member of the public had caught Ned on the road not long before Carefreegirl, who was out looking for him came across them. She alerted Chan and us to huge relief all round. Ned had travelled a fair old distance solo on the roads before he was caught.

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/urgent-ned-is-missing.622182/


----------



## ester (24 April 2020)

ah thanks TP


----------



## HappyHorses:) (24 April 2020)

NLPM said:



			Yes, I do - LauraWheeler.

And I've just remembered the poster with the standardbred (maybe?) called Ned... Think she was called Chan, although I'm sure she had another username before that.

Most of the ones I remember - like the two above, ebonyallen etc. - have stuck in my head because it was obvious how much their horses were adored and how much they'd do for them.
That and pretty matchy matchy pictures. They stick in my head too!
		
Click to expand...

Laura that was it! Wonder how she’s doing?


----------



## LeneHorse (24 April 2020)

Another one who sticks in my memory is Benson, her horse was killed in a horrific road accident and she was badly hurt. I think she took up driving and got a driving pony eventually when she recovered. Eta or maybe it was in hand showing?


----------



## milliepops (24 April 2020)

LeneHorse said:



			Another one who sticks in my memory is Benson, her horse was killed in a horrific road accident and she was badly hurt. I think she took up driving and got a driving pony eventually when she recovered. Eta or maybe it was in hand showing?
		
Click to expand...

I remember her driving too.  yes that was a sad story about the accident


----------



## Kat (24 April 2020)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Laura that was it! Wonder how she’s doing?
		
Click to expand...

I remember her losing Lucy, then she had Horrid Herbie and I think she acquired another troubled pony, a new forest from memory. 

The last post I remember she was having a fairly rotten time with her job I think.


----------



## ester (24 April 2020)

Bay section B that she did have broken to drive.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 April 2020)

Laura still has Herbie according to FB. She has another NF which she is now doing groundwork with.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 April 2020)

ester said:



			I think it might have been JFTD, but I might be confusing it with when hers went on bit of a trek.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying one of JFTD's Highlands at some point have gone on an unauthorized walkabout? During HHO Secret Santa JFTD always seems to have a spooky ability to figure out where, and who people are, I didn't think it was possible for her to ever lose track of anything, even temporarily.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 April 2020)

There was also a poster (this might be many years ago now!) Who had 3 dressage horse, one of which was a colt that was black and the mare was chestnut I think, that I believe she had bred from her mare. She used to get a bit of stick because members thought she was rushing the colt. I really liked her horses and always wondered how it all turned out. Does anyone remember who it was?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 April 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Are you saying one of JFTD's Highlands at some point have gone on an unauthorized walkabout? During HHO Secret Santa JFTD always seems to have a spooky ability to figure out where, and who people are, I didn't think it was possible for her to ever lose track of anything, even temporarily.
		
Click to expand...

I think she got broken into and tack and maybe Landy stolen and horses were let out iirc.


----------



## Spotherisk (24 April 2020)

I know she’s still on here but I loved Runtoearth’s big coloured horse, he is my fave HHO horse.  I’m in touch with ScrannyAnnie on FB too.


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 April 2020)

Guys, I have a spare wardrobe and can happily house all your cakes... just send them my way and I promise (🤞) they will be safe


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 April 2020)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I think she got broken into and tack and maybe Landy stolen and horses were let out iirc.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 April 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			There was also a poster (this might be many years ago now!) Who had 3 dressage horse, one of which was a colt that was black and the mare was chestnut I think, that I believe she had bred from her mare. She used to get a bit of stick because members thought she was rushing the colt. I really liked her horses and always wondered how it all turned out. Does anyone remember who it was?
		
Click to expand...

D something?


----------



## TheresaW (24 April 2020)

A sad one I remember, although can’t remember all the details. A Dad posted on here after his daughter died as he just wanted to still be close to her I think. He later committed suicide.


----------



## milliepops (24 April 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			D something?
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember that one. but i just went down an old threads rabbithole and remembered loads of others, Tempi, Madhector, tigers eye, theoryx, worried1, booboos, frodobeutlin, so many!


----------



## onemoretime (24 April 2020)

What happened to Box of Frogs?


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 April 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			D something?
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't the one who had the mare called delicia (mentioned above) but another lady and now its bugging me as I can't remember!


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 April 2020)

milliepops said:



			I can't remember that one. but i just went down an old threads rabbithole and remembered loads of others, Tempi, Madhector, tigers eye, theoryx, worried1, booboos, frodobeutlin, so many!
		
Click to expand...

 Worried1 and her husband have a public Facebook page where you can still follow them (if I've got the right person!).


----------



## ester (24 April 2020)

re. JFTDs yes, and thankfully it was wet enough for prints so her and rara went on a pony tracking mission.


----------



## ycbm (24 April 2020)

poiuytrewq said:



			Guys, I have a spare wardrobe and can happily house all your cakes... just send them my way and I promise (🤞) they will be safe
		
Click to expand...

On yer bike....

.


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 April 2020)

milliepops said:



			I can't remember that one. but i just went down an old threads rabbithole and remembered loads of others, Tempi, Madhector, tigers eye, theoryx, worried1, booboos, frodobeutlin, so many!
		
Click to expand...

FB is on FB and says hi to everyone! I messaged Box of Frogs although I don't think she's that active on it at the moment.

I did exchange a few PMs with Booboos but we lost touch.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 April 2020)

TheresaW said:



			A sad one I remember, although can’t remember all the details. A Dad posted on here after his daughter died as he just wanted to still be close to her I think. He later committed suicide.
		
Click to expand...

That is something I've missed, but it sounds terribly sad.


----------



## Jayzee (24 April 2020)

I really loved the competition report threads. So many fab posters have been mentioned fabulous ones and the strange ones!

I remember a girl who used to regularly post about her dun connie, I think she knew/knows JFTD in real life. I can't remember her name or ponies though?


----------



## Spotherisk (24 April 2020)

TheresaW said:



			A sad one I remember, although can’t remember all the details. A Dad posted on here after his daughter died as he just wanted to still be close to her I think. He later committed suicide.
		
Click to expand...

how terribly sad


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 April 2020)

Jayzee said:



			I really loved the competition report threads. So many fab posters have been mentioned fabulous ones and the strange ones!

I remember a girl who used to regularly post about her dun connie, I think she knew/knows JFTD in real life. I can't remember her name or ponies though?
		
Click to expand...

Was that DaftHoss?


----------



## MrsMozart (24 April 2020)

Gosh. Such a trot down memory lane. Some lovely, lovely people. Miss them for sure.


----------



## Jayzee (24 April 2020)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Was that DaftHoss?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Really enjoyed the picture updates


----------



## Kat (25 April 2020)

Booboos is active on another forum and posting under a very similar username.


----------



## Leo Walker (25 April 2020)

Kat said:



			Booboos is active on another forum and posting under a very similar username.
		
Click to expand...

Theres other forums??


----------



## milliepops (25 April 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			Theres other forums?? 

Click to expand...

Hahaha!  I think quite a few went to the unofficial BD forum which was pretty active but I had to bow out as it was rather intense!  I prefer the cut and thrust of HHO


----------



## kathantoinette (25 April 2020)

There was JenHunt (possibly) who’s husband hunted bareback for a day for charity and he was relatively new to riding I seem to remember.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (25 April 2020)

SpringArising said:



			Was it @FestiveFuzz? I remember that user too and for some reason FF immediately sprang to mind
		
Click to expand...

Haha I’m afraid it’s not me 🙂


----------



## ester (25 April 2020)

Dafthoss connie ears


----------



## Megan V1 (26 April 2020)

My favorite was Dolly the unexpected foal, anyone know what happened to her? I seem to remember she was sold and her new owner did post an update I think. Also the poster from South Wales who had her cob stolen I think his name was Flash and her daughter came on and said it was all made up. Also the lady with the springers who had an accident, I messaged her a few times as my MIL had a very simular injury a few years before but I can't remember her name now. I am under a different name also as I couldn't remember my passwords and being a complete idiot when it comes to things like that just found it easier to st up a new one.


----------



## OldNag (26 April 2020)

Lady with the Springers = CinnamonToast I think.


----------



## Bernster (26 April 2020)

Gosh a nice trip down memory lane !  Lots of those mentioned are ones I’ve enjoyed reading along the way. I’d say hot to trot are the ones I miss the most, but some other great posters are no longer active too.

That said, I like to be optimistic, and there are lots of active posters too who I really enjoy following or who have great advice.  Many have posted in here already.


----------



## NLPM (26 April 2020)

Megan V1 said:



			Also the lady with the springers who had an accident, I messaged her a few times as my MIL had a very similar injury a few years before but I can't remember her name now.
		
Click to expand...




OldNag said:



			Lady with the Springers = CinnamonToast I think.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you're right... I remember the photos  I think she's still here.

Lots of the posters whose photos I used to like are still here, too - the 'Sparkle sisters' have already been mentioned I think, but I still love looking at the photos they post. And JFTDWS - Fergus is one of my absolute favourite HHO horses!


----------



## jokadoka (26 April 2020)

Does anybody know what happened to Theresa F? She was very kind to me and gave some really good advice when I was poorly in 2011. I think she had one or two heavy horses? She hasn't been on in years and I have been wondering/worrying if she is OK.


----------



## ester (26 April 2020)

I wonder about Theresa too. She had a coloured and a clyde I think, it was the coloured who nudged her boob re. the breast cancer iirc.


----------



## jokadoka (26 April 2020)

Yes I think that's right. She was very supportive whilst I was going through reconstructive surgery. I have a feeling she moved house? And I think she never came on again after that? Could be completely wrong tho....


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 April 2020)

Megan V1 said:



			My favorite was Dolly the unexpected foal, anyone know what happened to her? I seem to remember she was sold and her new owner did post an update I think. Also the poster from South Wales who had her cob stolen I think his name was Flash and her daughter came on and said it was all made up. Also the lady with the springers who had an accident, I messaged her a few times as my MIL had a very simular injury a few years before but I can't remember her name now. I am under a different name also as I couldn't remember my passwords and being a complete idiot when it comes to things like that just found it easier to st up a new one.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Tessy had to be pts about two years ago due to cancer. Dolly is 7 this year and up to last year was doing well! Abbie Tessy’s owner used to post on FB updates but it’s not been updated for a year so hopefully all is well. 

https://m.facebook.com/Dolly-Mixture-140747942790976/


----------



## Kat (26 April 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			Theres other forums?? 

Click to expand...

😂
It's a non-horsey one. Not trying to be cryptic just don't want to out her (or admit where I lurk when I'm not here 😂). 

I think a few people from here are over there but she's the only one I have specifically recognised.


----------



## Megan V1 (27 April 2020)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Unfortunately Tessy had to be pts about two years ago due to cancer. Dolly is 7 this year and up to last year was doing well! Abbie Tessy’s owner used to post on FB updates but it’s not been updated for a year so hopefully all is well.

https://m.facebook.com/Dolly-Mixture-140747942790976/

Click to expand...

Thanks, sad to hear about Tessy, hopefully Dolly is doing well. Can't believe it's 7 years ago.


----------

